# Beckett igniter



## Fred123 (1 mo ago)

I have a Beckett AFG oil fired air burner and want to replace the electronic igniter. My existing igniter is 4” x 4” on a base plate size 4” x 6”. The label on the igniter lists the replacement part 51771U. Most of the igniters I see listed for 51771U are 5” x 5”, or list Beckett base plate A. What do I need to order for a new igniter to mount to my existing burner?


----------

